# Betriebsartenvorwahl



## Peterbocholt (19 April 2021)

Tach Gemeinde eigentlich ne einfache Sache,sorgt aber bei uns zu Diskussion …
bei uns bestehen die Anlagen meist aus mehreren einzelne Anlagen mit eigenen SPS Steuerungen die im Automatikmodus zusammenarbeiten..... jetzt plan ich immer Anlagen mit nem Display zur Visualisierung der Anlage und zur Bedienung und Anzeige von Zuständen …..zusätzlich unter dem Display ein Resettaster ,ein Start Taster,ein Stop Taster zur einfachen Bedienung auch mit Handschuh(und verschmutzen Fingern)  ...jetzt die Diskussion "Man bräuchte den Startund Stop Taster nicht ".....nur den Reset taster…. 
Folgender Ablauf ..im AUTOMATIKMODUS ;
Version 1 :Maschine läuft und geht in Störung ,Fehler wird behoben , danach durch den Resettaster wird die STörmeldung quittiert und die Anlage kann wieder von alleine anlaufen...….
Version 2: Maschine läuft und geht in Störung ,Fehler wird behoben ,danach durch Resettaster quittiert,und muss mit dem Starttaster wieder aktiv gestartet werden.....

Version 2 wäre mein Favorit dazu noch der Stop Taster um die Anlage zu Stoppen (Kein Not-AUS/HALT) , Stop und Start Taster wären mit ner Meldeleuchte versehen und zeigen schon von weiten den Zustand an ...genaueres natürlich im Display .  

Gruß Peter


----------



## stevenn (20 April 2021)

da stimmt die Überschrift aber nicht, oder?

zum Quittieren und Wiederanlauf wurde schon sehr viel hier geschrieben!


----------



## Frohnius (22 April 2021)

hi,
ich realisiere so etwas meist ohne reset-taste, nur start und stop  ...
display und meldeleuchte zeigt den fehler solange er steht ... ist der fehler behoben, geht die störung weg .. .aber IMMER muss die anlage mit der start-taste wieder gestartet werden


----------



## Elektriko (22 April 2021)

Mit Automatik Reset?

Mir gefällt erst Quittieren, dann Start. Aber für mich beide sind gültig.


----------



## Elektriko (22 April 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> hi,
> ich realisiere so etwas meist ohne reset-taste, nur start und stop  ...
> display und meldeleuchte zeigt den fehler solange er steht ... ist der fehler behoben, geht die störung weg .. .aber IMMER muss die anlage mit der start-taste wieder gestartet werden


Mit Automatik Reset?

Mir gefällt erst Quittieren, dann Start. Aber für mich beide sind gültig.


----------



## Frohnius (22 April 2021)

naja, ist die störung beseitigt, gehen die störungsmeldungen weg und es wird die start-taste wieder frei ... und kann für neustart gedrückt werden ...
so wie ich das realisiere blinkt oder leuchtet auch erst nach beseitigung der störung die start-taste wieder grün ..
automatik reset ist was anderes ... wäre für mich dann, wenn die anlage wieder nach störungsbeseitigung anlöuft .... 
es wird nur ein reset-knopf und druck  gespart (meiner meinung nach überflüssig)

den druck auf die start taste halte ich für am wichtigsten .. da die kollegen dann auch im kopf haben .. achtung ... anlage läuft an 
geschmackssache ... geht ja nicht um notaus ...


----------



## Elektriko (22 April 2021)

Ich meinte automatik Reset vom Sicherheitsrelais (nicht von der Maschine), Start Taste muss immer dabei sein. Aber wie gesagt, ich finde beide richtig


----------

